# Restoring Raleigh Wayfarers



## Blue_icicle (22 May 2011)

Hi all, 

I have just undertaken a project to restore 2 Raleigh Wayfarer's to their 70's glory. 

I have scouted round these forums and found several items of interest and advice. 

Once I have resprayed them I will need new Transfers/Decals. I have emailed Raleigh a couple of times and had no replies as yet. 

I'm not too bothered about exactly matching the original blue paint colour as I'm sure I can get close enough with some of the modern car touch up colours. The transfers are my key stumbling block at the the moment

Does anyone know where I can get retro transfers for a Raleigh Wayfarer? 

Regards 

Chris.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2011)

Best bet might be the likes of Mercian, Atlantic Boulevard or Argos for transfers - if you talk nice as they are all frame restoration places, but should be able to knock some up for you ?


----------



## stevevw (24 May 2011)

This site is worth a try:
http://www.hlloydcycles.com/page7.htm


----------

